# Kamikaze Overcoat... anyone actually had some delivered?



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

Saw this stuff and really wanted to try it out so jumped straight in and spent $174 on 2 bottles and 2 buffs. That was in December (14th) but they have so far delivered nothing and don't answer my emails... Anyone else had any luck dealing with JP Car Detailing?

Mak.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Kamikaze price o would say


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

I have mine delivered the other week when I bought the fukubukuro bundle


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

Still no replies at all.... Sad to say I have had to report this to PayPal. Time to settle in for the long wait for someone at PayPal to figure it out.

Had high hopes for this stuff...



Mak.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

gammachan said:


> I have mine delivered the other week when I bought the fukubukuro bundle


I got mine last week also. 2 waxes, and 2 overcoats. There was a note apologizing for the delay and they threw in 2 white MFs. I ordered beginning of January though.....
My buddy from the Netherlands is still waiting for his also


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

One of my bottles of Miyabi had a leak waiting for it to be sorted


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I made a purchase from them early Jan 2015 for a coatings bundel and over coat,just got it last week.

Did you send them an Email?.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks a very interesting product but possibly a touch expensive for 100ml??


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

I just gb msg then usually reply quicker unless they are traveling they take a bit longer. Look for jpdetailing


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

I've tried emailing them several times but they are not responding... Not sure what else to do other than pursue them through PayPal.

Mak.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

They have a Facebook page; try to contact them their as well.


----------



## 67 Mustang (Aug 24, 2013)

Makalu said:


> Saw this stuff and really wanted to try it out so jumped straight in and spent $174 on 2 bottles and 2 buffs. That was in December (14th) but they have so far delivered nothing and don't answer my emails... Anyone else had any luck dealing with JP Car Detailing?
> 
> Mak.


Since you mentioned 2 buffs, 
I'm thinking you ordered the Artificial Clear coats + buffing pads and not the Overcoat right? 
If so They are 2 different products.

Last I read a couple of months ago Kai was tweaking the formula on the Artificial Clear coat and it wasn't ready yet, so that may be why you haven't got it yet.

Anyhow, I send him a few emails and he responded to each one within a few hours but after I ordered my stuff he stopped responding; so like you I had my doubts too until I received my order last week. 
Looking at his facebook page I realized he was traveling and attending shows in different countries and perhaps too buzy to respond to my emails. 
I have a hunch that you won't be screwed out of your funds, but here is their phone number taken from their site:
+81-3-6667-4893


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I agree^^^^^^


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

67 Mustang said:


> Since you mentioned 2 buffs,
> I'm thinking you ordered the Artificial Clear coats + buffing pads and not the Overcoat right?


Nope - I ordered Kamikaze Overcoat - says so right here on my Paypal receipt.

I left a message on their Facebook page a couple of weeks back but had no reply to that either.

Thanks for the phone number though - I will try that.

Mak.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Im still waiting at my order,and why didnt send US a simpel email with Track and Tracé Numbers
This Will safe them a lot off trouble


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Just got a FB messenger from Kai...15 minuten ago
His employee totale for got me
He make his excuses and send out today,so hopefully in a week or 2 i hope i got me package


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

Finally got a reply from them via Facebook along with a picture of a shipping carton with my name and address on it... hopefully all is good now 'cos I'm itching to try this stuff!!

Thanks for your advice and assistance all...

Mak.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Any news yet?


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

Very pleased to report that I have received my 2 bottles of Kamikaze Overcoat!

2 months delivery is not exactly a good advertisement for the company or product but after I raised a dispute with Paypal I had delivery within a week so there was clearly an issue in the supply chain thing somewhere. Lets hope they get this fixed.

Now looking forward to a fine weekend so I can put this stuff to the test.

Mak.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

i ordered a bottle in October and hadn't received it by the end of December so emailed them the situation and they said they'd forgot and would send it, 3 weeks later and still no sign so i brought the issue up with PayPal who gave them a week or so to sort it out but still no reply so got my money back


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

Is does take a while but if you do end up receiving the stuff it's really good. Only used my overcoat so far and can say quite impressed


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

id heard really good things about it quite a while ago so wanted to see for myself but not prepared to wait over 4 months when you can get quality products here within days. hopefully they'll get someone in the uk to supply it.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

You can get it in the us,with no problem.

http://www.esotericcarcare.com/brands/Kamikaze.html


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

ronwash said:


> You can get it in the us,with no problem.
> 
> http://www.esotericcarcare.com/brands/Kamikaze.html


Interesting read. I'm intrigued to know what makes their products simpler to use than other coatings on the market. Is there an application guide on the manufacturer Facebook page or somewhere...?


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

The esotericcarcare website has some info on application


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

wylie coyote said:


> Interesting read. I'm intrigued to know what makes their products simpler to use than other coatings on the market. Is there an application guide on the manufacturer Facebook page or somewhere...?


Wylie,Both Miyabi and ISM coatings are very easy to apply,as in most "modern" coatings.
I think you wont get what youre looking for from manufacturers application guide,because,as in all coatings,only experience will tell the true story,so personal experience or reviews is alot more credible.
I can tell you from my own experience that both work amazingly well in the looks department,and i mean really well..
Application is a breeze.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Choppy said:


> id heard really good things about it quite a while ago so wanted to see for myself but not prepared to wait over 4 months when you can get quality products here within days. hopefully they'll get someone in the uk to supply it.


Did you ever received it? Any resellers in Europe yet??


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Nope gave up on it in ever turning up the end, got my money back at least.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Kamikaze goodness from the Australian distributor!


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

Got mine too


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Am I the only one that think this looks average At best. The manufacturer is having a proper laugh at everyone's expense


----------

